# Egg sharing matching time scales



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi, 

I was hopig someone would be able to help me. I am waiting to be matched for egg sharing, and have been for 3 weeks now. All tests are OK etc and classed as Universal donor as blood group Oneg. I am desperate to get started and this is our first attempt at ICSI. I was wondering if anyone could tell me, is it usual to take this long to match, I would have thought it would eb quite quick really as people have waited years to get a donor. 
Also when you are matched how does your cycle work? Ie do I ring clinic on day 1 etc and how do they match up our cycles? Also how long does this take? My AF is due in 2 weeks and really don't want to miss this month. I can find example schedules for normal IVF cycles but not for egg shairng and feel a bit in the dark. I hope you can help me with some answers.

Thanks

Jen x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I will be doing egg sharing in April/May time so behind you but I have done some research and I was told by my clinic that they would put me on the contraceptive pill to get my cycle in sync with the receipent, how long have you been waiting to be matched?  I am waiting for my blood results and then going to see the counsellor on 31st March and they have said plan to do it April/May time as they have loads waiting for donors.  Did your clinic not give you any idea, may be worth calling them??

Good luck xxxx


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

I have been waiting to be matched for 3 nearly 4 weeks. I was told that there were plenty on the list by the specialist at the clinic on our 1st appointment. I am on the contraceptive pill now as I have irregular cycles and asked the hosp if I could go on it when I started my last AF, but it only gives me 14 days till my next AF. I have been ringing the clinic weekly but no news every time. I don't want to annoy them by ringing too much though. It is really awkward though as we are so keen but feel like I am doing all the pushing to get things done.


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I think you are well within your rights to keep asking when you will be matched, could you maybe speak with your Consultant or his PA and tell them your concerns, I know you don't want to upset them but they should be treating you like royalty for what you are doing...


----------

